# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Floor Waste

## Balicinta

Does a laundry have to have a floor waste if the drain for the washing machine goes directly (permanent open water trap) into the sink? 
Is concrete an adequate water resistant flooring? I have been reasearching and there seems to be alot of conflicting opinions out there. i need to verify against the building codes for final certificate for house. 
Any advice muchly appreciated 
Thank you
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Zoe/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Zoe/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]

----------


## intertd6

If the laundry has an external door, a floor waste can be deleted if the finished floor surface falls to this doorway.
regards inter

----------


## an3_bolt

Just a quick glance over an old copy of AS3740 (mine is the 2004 edition). Sorry I do not have a copy of the BCA Volume 1......as you see shortly. 
With regards to concrete if it is an adequate water resistant flooring: 
1. Table 2.1 of AS3740 page 11 "Laundries and WC's - floor "water resistant""
2. Table 2.1 of AS3740 page 11 also refers to bathrooms and laundries requiring a floor waste in accordance with Volume 1 of the BCA - in which case the floor is to be waterproofed and drained.
3. For the purpose of "water resistant" floor substrate in relation to Table 2.1 - section 3 of AS370 "Materials" - primarily 3.2.2 (b) (page 12) - i - concrete in accordance with AS3600 and AS2870, ii - compressed cement sheet, etc
4. However - it also goes 1 step further - as 3.2.2 states "the following materials used in waterproofing systems, in conjunction with water resistant surface materials in accordance with Clause 3.2.3......
5. So 3.2.3 - "Floors when used in conjunction with a substrate listed in Clause 3.2.2 (as you mention concrete) - either i) tiles or ii) water resistant flexible sheet flooring material with sealed joints eg sheet vinyl and linoleum". 
So my understanding in common language is:
You need Vol 1 of BCA to determine if it is to be waterproofed and drained......and then if not.... Concrete is ok topped with tiles or vinyl/lino. 
Most public libraries have the AS online access, and I know some I have been to have the BCA on the shelf or online. 
Hope it helps a little. 
You might be interested in this however: http://www.dip.qld.gov.au/resources/newsletter/170.pdf

----------


## stevoh741

when I did my laundry in qld I was told floor waste wasn't required but if you ask me you're more likely to get a flood in the laundry than the bathroom (especially when I don't have a bath) so I just waterproofed and put one in anyway. Mind you it only leads to the garage.......I'll hook it up one day 
p.s. I rather a bit of water in the garage than all through the house!!!!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The Australian Waterproofing Standard stated that all 'wet areas' must be waterproofed, this includes Bathroom, en-suite, toilet, laundry and vanity areas. 
Ground floor concrete is considered as being water resistant so no need to waterproof it, but the floor to wall joint should be waterproofed. 
Installing a floor waste is not mandatory under all conditions, however, any insurance company will tell you it's the commonly flooded room in any home, mostly due to the hoses from the taps bursting. 
Timber floors Must be full floor sealed and wall to floor joints flashed, tile underlay is probably the cheapest and simplest solution and works well. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## an3_bolt

> more likely to get a flood in the laundry than the bathroom (especially when I don't have a bath) so I just waterproofed and put one in anyway

  That is why I view regs as the minimum required. 
I did our laundry last year - part of the kitchen with sliding doors, front loader washer, bench with sink and tap (nozzle on extendable line). Personally I waterproofed the complete area for the washer and have it all draining to a 100mm waste (not reducing downline but keeping the 100mm including 100mm trap all the way to the main line). Probably over kill - but all works a treat. 
If you have a waste in the laundry area - isn't there also something about needing the ability to charge it? In any case I got around that by installing the sink tap with one of those extendable line things (pull out tap nozzle on cord) to be able to clear bench and charge the waste as required.

----------

